# need help with Forefront mixing



## tnova (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi....We are having trouble figuring how to mix Forefront.
Directions say 1.5 to 2.6 pints per acre. We have a 25 gallon sprayer. We are spraying a 3 acre horse pasture. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

tnova said:


> Hi....We are having trouble figuring how to mix Forefront.
> Directions say 1.5 to 2.6 pints per acre. We have a 25 gallon sprayer. We are spraying a 3 acre horse pasture. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! thanks!!!!!!!!!


Going to need to figure out how many gallons per acre you are putting on.
Do you have a book for your sprayer?
Would need to know nozzle number,nozzle spacing and mph.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I carry a 25 gallon tank on a 4 wheeler and a 50 gallon tank on a mule and mine spray approx. 10 gallons to the acre. If I spray a little too much chemical, then thats ok with me as long as it kills the weeds. I use mine for spot spraying thistle, toadflax and wormwood. I hardly ever use the 12' booms on mine since I keep my weeds under control. Like Cy said, you need to look at the number on the spray tip and then go online and find out what gpa it puts down. You also need to know what pressure you are running as that will make a difference also. Good Luck. Mike


----------

